# Pnigomantis medioconstrictor



## Morpheus uk (May 18, 2008)

Little nymphs was scared of a little cricket  







Dont think ive seen a threat pose like this in that young a nymph


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 15, 2008)

My eldest is pre sub adult


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 16, 2008)

niceeeeeeeee


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool!  What is the common name for this species?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 17, 2008)

Double shield mantis


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 17, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Double shield mantis


Now that you mention it, I can see the two shields on the mantids thorax. BTW where does this mantid originate from?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 28, 2008)

Indonisia i think


----------

